# The Best Way to Carve a Pumpkin



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

via http://gizmodo.com/homemade-explosives-are-the-most-satisfying-way-to-carv-1450810620

PS: I'm pretty certain that MPDSnowman is a big pumpkin carver. Maybe he will appreciate this!

EDIT: The GIF isn't working. Here is a video:


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice. I was hoping for explosions.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2013)

If I was going to be home on Halloween this year, I know that I'd of ordered one of these for my house (or more importantly the use of by some of my neighbors as the walked around with their kids!







Yup, it's legit, and can be ordered here!

http://www.kegworks.com/the-pumpkin-tap-kit-1035-p178360


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Shotgun gun is a fun way to do it LOL.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Shotgun gun is a fun way to do it LOL.



So what you are saying is that you watched duck dynasty last night.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't seen duck dynasty, worth watching? My sister was saying she enjoyed it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> I haven't seen duck dynasty, worth watching? My sister was saying she enjoyed it.



Dont you speak bad about DUCK DYNASTY

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Shotgun gun is a fun way to do it LOL.



Never heard if it that just my imagination. Is it on comedy central?


----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

Just Youtube Jack Chop.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Tin said:


> Just Youtube Jack Chop.



Thank you for this.


----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a favorite. Anyone living in Mass should appreciate it. Was unsure about posting it given the language...and AZ members living in Lynn. lol


----------

